# Webster Has Officially Arrived



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Thank you Nash. Normally, this would get put in the game thread but this is Webster's first big game on the court that is not garbage time. We will look back many years from now and say this is the game Webster became a Star in the NBA. If Webster puts up huge numbers after the break and Paul gets injured, can Webster win ROY?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I've been a Martell proponent since his workout with Portland, but let's not get ahead of ourselves ... it's one half. See if he can get up to 25 or so before game's end and continue his play over the next five to ten games.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Thank you Nash.


17 points and 6 rebounds at the half on 7 of 11 shooting and some pretty decent D to boot


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I doubt anyone has ever been named to the all-rookie team and not been in the rookie challenge


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> I doubt anyone has ever been named to the all-rookie team and not been in the rookie challenge


especially after 1/2 of a game.

This is why patience is key to fans.

Let's not count our 3's before they're shot tho.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

24 pts., 8 rebounds. Not bad at all! Even Doc Rivers came by to pat Martell on the butt and say good game. Let's hope this is the start of big things for Martell.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Webster mighta had 30 if he'd played more in the second half and wasn't hit on the shoulder in the 3rd.

For some reason, that 3 late in the 4th got me all happy-like. It was a quick shot, against a couple defenders, with time running down. That's the kinda shot you like to see rookies take and make.

And 8 rebounds!

We'll sweep the 4 turnovers under the rug, though ...


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

If Martell can continue to play anywhere near that level for the rest of the year then Nate will be VERY hard pressed to take him out of the game and out of the starting line up. Say hello to your new Shooting Guard.

With Martel shooting it well from the outside it really seemed to open up the outside. I liked that. Sure we lost but damn if that wasn't a great and encouraging game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

We should've drafted Gerald Green, afterall, he had 13 and 9 recently.

:angel:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> We should've drafted Gerald Green, afterall, he had 13 and 9 recently.
> 
> :angel:




Martell is just such an insanely likable kid. Did you see when Boston through the ball into the stands? Before inbounding the ball, Martell gave the guy who caught the bad pass in the first row a high five.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> We should've drafted Gerald Green, afterall, he had 13 and 9 recently.
> 
> :angel:




You're going to pay for a new keyboard, right? I spit up all over it :laugh: ... Thanks a bunch! He did have a good foul at the end of the first half though.. And I hear he can jump.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Apparently you folks haven't kept up with recent posts on this board.

Martell is a bust.

Drafting him was a huge mistake by Nash.

Webster can't play defense.


These are the undeniable facts, straight from the experts...


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

wastro said:


> Webster mighta had 30 if he'd played more in the second half and wasn't hit on the shoulder in the 3rd.


I don't know about the shoulder, but IMO, he would easily have had 30 and we'd have won the game if Zach (and Dixon) had passed him the ball when he was open in the second half. Right off the bat in the third quarter Zach just ignored him (and every one else) several times; which continued throughout the second half; and Dixon missed (ignored?) him several times too. I thought it took him out of his rythm for the few shots he got.

That three he made right at the end of the game, off the catch, moving to his left, guarded by two guys, was a beautiful thing. An omen for the future.

Martell is the real deal. He has just shot the lights out the last three games. He does more than just shoot, too. He's going to develop a complete game before we know it.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I was at the game (I don't know why this matters for this thread, but whatever), and he definitely was doing awesome. I don't understand why we took him out with 3ish left though. As soon as we put him back in he hit either a deep 2 or a 3 (don't remember). He should be starting the rest of the year.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Now that the trade deadline is over, here are my wishes in order:

1) The Blazers don't relocate and end up staying here until the second coming.

2) Martell Webster gets to start and play in the rest of our games.

3) Martell Webster becomes our star and ends up being better than Clyde.

He's such a likable guy with such a great amount of potential and I really hope that tonight was just a glimpse into the not so distant future. He can definitely play and he's shown before that he has NBA level skills, but tonight he got the start and relished it.

As long as he's able to play, I don't want to see Dixon starting any more... as if I ever wanted him to in the first place. C'mon Nate, play the guy.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Webster was all over the place tonight. Not just shooting and rebounding, but he had assists, steals, blocks, and all kinds of other good stuff tonight. Nice line, Web!

PBF


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah that was nice to see

with with our high draft 

do we draft an center? i cant wait for the draft


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> yeah that was nice to see
> 
> with with our high draft
> 
> do we draft an center? i cant wait for the draft



Aldridge or Bargnani. Have the docs check Aldridge out before we draft him, I like Bargnani myself.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

m-o-r-r-i-s-o-n


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah but i mean for the 30th pick center? pf/c? pf? sg/pg? Rudy Fernandez 6-6 172 SG Spain 1985 
51.

*NewJersey JP Batista 6-9 270 PF Gonzaga Sr. 
22. 
NO/OK City Kevin Pittsnogle 6-10 255 PF WV Sr. 
52.

NO/OK City Steven Smith 6-8 225 SF La Salle Sr.
23. 
Memphis Paul Davis 6-10 260 PF/C Mich. St. Sr.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

was he guarding pierce ?


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't it the first time Webster gets 30+ mins?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Who else thinks we should try starting Telfair and Webster together and see what we get? I really think the pair could do a lot of damage.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

PhilK said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't it the first time Webster gets 30+ mins?


Dec 4 vs Utah was his only other 30+ minute game this season... 32 min, 2-11, 10 pts

He's had a few other games with minutes in the high 20's though

STOMP


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Our Blazer guards certainly need to grow eyes in the back of their head and perform the Kick-out passes to Martel when they penetrate.

Several times, Dixon and Jack take it to the hoop and the defense collapses on them, leaving Martell wide open for the 3. They should practice getting him the kickout three!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> especially after 1/2 of a game.
> 
> This is why patience is key to fans.
> 
> Let's not count our 3's before they're shot tho.


I was noting that idea, not expecting it out of Martell. Sheesh.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> yeah but i mean for the 30th pick center? pf/c? pf? sg/pg? Rudy Fernandez 6-6 172 SG Spain 1985
> 51.
> 
> *NewJersey JP Batista 6-9 270 PF Gonzaga Sr.
> ...


Pittsnoogle. He has an outside shot, too.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Did you see the quotes from Nate last night?

_“I thought the difference tonight was that team had an All-Star,” McMillan said. “All-Stars make plays.” 

“I saw ... and I don’t know why I noticed this ... but I just saw a positive response to that kid playing, and playing well,” McMillan said. “I think they want to see that. We have been talking about that all season, developing our young guys, and he played well tonight. Extremely well.”_

Those are some pretty strong words by Nate about the team and particularly about Martell. This says to me that Nate is going to have a hard time after a game like this from taking Martell out of the starting line up. This tells me that Martell really helped stretch the defense and make more room for Zach to play. Mostly, perhaps bigger then the final score or the stats.... Martell did with the one game what all the other players have struggled to do all season, *Connect with the Fans.* That is what will turn this franchise around and beyond talent, that is the one thing that really makes a superstar player.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

BlayZa said:


> was he guarding pierce ?


Actually no one was guarding Pierce.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> I was noting that idea, not expecting it out of Martell. Sheesh.


I wasn't quoting you to suggest that it was your idea, but was just adding that I doubt that anything is handed out to a rookie after half a game.

don't be so defensive.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Sambonius said:


> Who else thinks we should try starting Telfair and Webster together and see what we get? I really think the pair could do a lot of damage.


I agree. I think we should try Telfair and Webster (and Jack and Webster too) in stretches. Blake might be "better" now, but better in 2-3 years when (hopefully) the team is gelling?

I would bet not.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

I like the idea posted about starting both Martell and Telfair. Of course, I feel Telfair should start every game this year...

Not because hes the best at the moment, but because if hes going to be he needs the time to develop.

...


Ive been seriously questioning his long-term effectiveness as the season has progressed, and I really need to see telfair have a night like Webster did last night. If only to ease my nerves a little.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Its interesting reading all the quotes about Webster, and the way he played the game last night. I know people don't want us to start giving him credit too early, but the only way I can describe it was when I was watching the game last night, and watching him play, that I was confident that he was going to light it up. Its been a long time since a Blazer has taken shots and while I was watching, that I actually felt confident it was going in. So I what I am saying is, after watching the game last night gave me the biggest moral boost being a Blazer fan that I have had in a long time. Top it off with the fact that last night Outlaw did some things that I never saw him do before (Very aggressive), and overall I finished watching the game feeling pretty good about the future of the Blazers. I know they will take their lumps, but if these guys play like they did last night, and we get a shot blocker or two back into the lineup, and Portland will maybe start heading the upward curve late in the season.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ryanjend22 said:


> I like the idea posted about starting both Martell and Telfair. Of course, I feel Telfair should start every game this year...
> 
> Not because hes the best at the moment, but because if hes going to be he needs the time to develop.
> 
> ...


Telfair already has this season, but everyone was being so negative it was overlooked. Against NY and his cuz, he had 27 points and 7 assists and either 1 or 0 TO's.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Telfair already has this season, but everyone was being so negative it was overlooked. Against NY and his cuz, he had 27 points and 7 assists and either 1 or 0 TO's.


3 actually... he also had 6 Rbs in that loss to the Knicks. I think that they lost and his man also went off might be why the game was _overlooked_.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=AgKHav4tKVnXLurwaSMzNIykvLYF?gid=2005112018

STOMP


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

What I noticed about Webster last night (from a TV perspective) was he was releasing his shot much quicker and with less hesitation. Rather than forcing/pushing the shot in like I had seen before. Much more confidence in his shot altogether. Perhaps he had an extra shot of "Theo juice" last night...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Jarrett Jack's Career Night 

Travis Outlaw's 13-point night 

Viktor's 19 point performance 

Steve Blake's 20-point, 9 assist night against the LakeShow 

I guess there are things to be positive about, right?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

now that martel has had a good game lets not make any more of these types of threads:
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=239317
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=234951
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=230407


----------



## chula vista blazer (Jul 13, 2005)

Samuel said:


> Jarrett Jack's Career Night
> 
> Travis Outlaw's 13-point night
> 
> ...


damn skippy, there are! Repeat after me, naysayers, the sun will come out tomorrow, bet your bottom dollar that tomorrow...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I think it's to early to consider him roy yet.If he can do 3-4 games like this then ill give him some more support but until then im not gonna consider him roy.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Zidane said:


> I think it's to early to consider him roy yet.If he can do 3-4 games like this then ill give him some more support but until then im not gonna consider him roy.


ROY isn't a possibility for Webster.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> ROY isn't a possibility for Webster.


unless he went on a tear of 24 points, shooting 50% from the floor and 50% from 3, and had 8 boards a game (or was it 6?)..you are 100% right. It ainta happening.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Very exciting game from Martell. But I also like the fact that Zach showed he can play center effectivley. Maby we can move him to C and get a new Power Forward. At center Zach will be more defensivley effective, because their are few centers that could overpower him. I think he struggles with PF's because he cant keep up with many.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Thank you Nash. Normally, this would get put in the game thread but this is Webster's first big game on the court that is not garbage time. We will look back many years from now and say this is the game Webster became a Star in the NBA. If Webster puts up huge numbers after the break and Paul gets injured, can Webster win ROY?


just wondering, do you still think that Webster should've gone to University of Washington?

Or that he'll be the biggest bust since Bowie?

Or that if he can't make it in the NBDL, he can't make it in the NBA?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

he had 3 points tonight so he hasnt arrived.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Zidane said:


> he had 3 points tonight so he hasnt arrived.


He arrived, he just departed shortly thereafter.

barfo


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

barfo said:


> He arrived, he just departed shortly thereafter.
> 
> barfo


:laugh: Don't worry guys. Webster is a shooter, and shooters have bad nights, especially when they are only 19 years old. See if Webster had gotten more PT earlier in the season he'd be much better off right now because he would have more confidence in his shot and knows that Nate trusts him.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

He also only shot the ball 5 times.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> He also only shot the ball 5 times.


I was at the game, here's my take (This will also be in th game thread).

What was the point of having Martel in there if he shoots 5 damn times?

it's like darius and zach didn't even want to bother letting other players shoot tonite. 

what the hell was with the free throw shooting? the players need to see an eye doctor, for the love of god.

I notice that Paul plays a lot like Telfair, cept he's more free to shoot when he can create his shot (and of course, makes em..hehe).

Skinner is a vast improvement on this team. Boy howdy, I almost wished they kept him in longer and Darius out more. Darius, even tho he made 10 of them, shot too many times for the flow of the game. Plus, his defense was horrible.

Jack stunk too.

hell, outside of Skinner and Zach, there weren't too many bright spots to me.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Hap said:


> I notice that Paul plays a lot like Telfair, cept he's more free to shoot when he can create his shot (and of course, makes em..hehe).


I noticed the same thing the last time NO/OK was in town. The main difference between CP3 and Telfair is that Paul has a great mid range jumper and Bassy shoots better from 3. If Telfair uses his speed to create space and can hit the mid range shot, things will come together for him.

Oh, and CP3 plays excellent defense and is more athletic than Bassy.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

barfo said:


> He arrived, he just departed shortly thereafter.
> 
> barfo


lol


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah makes you wonder if nate is letting zbo and miles free to prove a point and only 14 assts? thats lame 

the more I think about the less I think Nate likes zbo and miles.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Blazer Maven said:


> Oh, and CP3 plays excellent defense and is more athletic than Bassy.



But that's not a biggie..

I mean..


----------

